# 'Worlds End'.Working the nano magic. 27/8/09



## Graeme Edwards (25 Jul 2009)

Well peeps, here is my latest pico. I have called it worlds end. The reasons it is called Worlds End is because all the hard-scape was collected locally to me in the place commonly know as 'Worlds End'. Its a large expanse of moor land with miles of undulating heather with rocky out crops, of which are the spoil and old entrances to what I think are old tin mines.
This scape is more like a small but very interesting valley up through the side of the more land. Its very reminiscent of something you would expect to see in Lord Of The Ring. 

So the gear.

Tropica AquaCube 8L.
Wave solaris 11W T5 power compact. 
A small hang on the back filter.
Pressurised Co2 at 1 bubble per second.

Substrate is TPN aquacare base ( Because I can, no other reasons, I just wanted to try it out).
TPN+ capsules.
ADA Amazonia powder.

1ml of easycarbo per day.
1ml of TPN every other day.

Water change every 3 days, or there about, im not very strict with this.

Plants.
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Riccardia graeffei
Vesicularia dubyana Xmass
Staurogyne sp
Myraphyliam Mezianum



*The substrate system.*




*The main stones go in.*




*All the stones are added.*




*The heather wood is added.*




*Filling the scape.*




*The final, finished planted layout.*




I have not got any up to date shots of this as yet. But things are going well and I have not had any issues at all.It is around 3 months old now.

Thanks for looking.

Cheers.


----------



## rawr (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Your hardscape is always second to none, never fails to amaze me! 

I haven't seen a lot of your work, but the stuff you do post on here is amazing.


----------



## chump54 (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

I love the locally sourced hardscape  could you use uk native plants? would that be possible???

Myraphyliam Mezianum reminds me of the grass that as kids we used to throw at each other, and it would stick into your clothes. brill

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

I don't think Graeme remembers me telling him along time ago, that i thought his work was some of the best i've seen (excluding the king...amano   )

and i still maintain that. great tank mate.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

great build graeme, very nicely done as always!  Im gonna have to get mine up and running now and try and scape it but i dont hold much hope of it looking as good as that!  Funnily enough after chatting in tgm the other week i collected a load of dead heather from the alwen. its currently drying off and ive sieved some aquasoil to make some powder!

could youremind me what HOB filter lph model you have as I need one for my aquacube


----------



## James Marshall (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

It's funny you should mention Lord of the Rings, I failed to recreate Fangorm Forest recently in my latest nano scape, whereas you have hit the nail squarely on the head, that's an incredible acheivement in an 8 litre tank.
Can't wait to see an update.

Cheers James


----------



## skinz180189 (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

That looks great. What fish are (or going) in there?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Your hardscape is always second to none, never fails to amaze me!
> 
> I haven't seen a lot of your work, but the stuff you do post on here is amazing.



Thanks mate. I would do more, but its time and money unfortunately that restricts my scaping at home.


			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> I love the locally sourced hardscape  could you use uk native plants? would that be possible???
> 
> Myraphyliam Mezianum reminds me of the grass that as kids we used to throw at each other, and it would stick into your clothes. brill
> 
> Chris



No doubt you can Chris and no doubt it will get done one day. I have tried in the past, but one major problem I found was introducing beasties into the aquarium, such as the rancid planarian. It does work though. I grew what is essentially Didiplis Diandra ( whipped out of a local pond ) in an aquarium years ago.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I don't think Graeme remembers me telling him along time ago, that i thought his work was some of the best i've seen (excluding the king...amano   )
> 
> and i still maintain that. great tank mate.



I do remember Mark, thanks. It would be nice to think the work I did was to the same standard. Theres thousands of people who are as skilled as Amano, but he came first and has access to some unreal studio photography. If you has only seen how I did mine, what a cafuffle. lol


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> great build graeme, very nicely done as always!  Im gonna have to get mine up and running now and try and scape it but i dont hold much hope of it looking as good as that!  Funnily enough after chatting in tgm the other week i collected a load of dead heather from the alwen. its currently drying off and ive sieved some aquasoil to make some powder!
> 
> could youremind me what HOB filter lph model you have as I need one for my aquacube



Nice one stue, do it.
Its an AquaVital, but I forget the model, but its the smallest one available.
If the wood is dead mate, its fine, and it will take up water in no time at all.


			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> It's funny you should mention Lord of the Rings, I failed to recreate Fangorm Forest recently in my latest nano scape, whereas you have hit the nail squarely on the head, that's an incredible acheivement in an 8 litre tank.
> Can't wait to see an update.
> 
> Cheers James



Thanks very much.Have another go James! 



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> That looks great. What fish are (or going) in there?



Ive got a shoal of Rasbora Maculata, so ill pinch a few out of that, around 5 of 7, maybe some cherry shrimp too. 
I dont plan to keep this going for ever, its far to much faffing. Perhaps because I am ust to 1800L as a pose to 8l, haha.

Im going away for 2 weeks, so im not sure how it will fair when I get back, but im sure it will be redeemable.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mark Webb (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Very nice Graeme. If you need any help with it just give me a shout


----------



## George Farmer (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Another little gem from the master of small (and big) layouts!

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## John Starkey (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Hi G man,
Nano scaping at its best,you have that gift for creating the perfect sense of scale in nano setups,
as usual you are the man when it comes to seeing the finished scape before its grown in,
regards john


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

very nice, you are one of the most versatile scapers out there (in terms of tank size!)


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

I've seen the scape and i love it. It's the photography thats blown me away this time, anyone claiming that there camera, lenses and lighting isn't good enough (like me) should take inspiration from this. It's taken with a 350D and a kit lens and his lighting was a stroke of genius. Respect Edwards!


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Hi Graeme

This little tank is beautiful - another stroke of genius     The photography is superb too, with really nice clean presentation - what was your lighting secret ?

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Completely in love with this scape mate.  Feckin' awesome!  Just the right combination of wood and stones.  It doesn't overpower the compact size of the cube.  I'm sure Tropica would be glad to have photos of that to advertise these little cubes


----------



## lljdma06 (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

This is a lovely scape Graeme.  I am very pleased to see another tank by you.


----------



## flygja (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Yeah whats the lighting secret?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi G man,
> Nano scaping at its best,you have that gift for creating the perfect sense of scale in nano setups,
> as usual you are the man when it comes to seeing the finished scape before its grown in,
> regards john



Thanks old bean, boh!



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Very nice Graeme. If you need any help with it just give me a shout



Haha, will do Mark.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Another little gem from the master of small (and big) layouts!
> 
> Thanks for sharing mate.



Cheers bro!



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> very nice, you are one of the most versatile scapers out there (in terms of tank size!)



Thanks Aarron. As far as I am concerned, the same rules apply when working with a big or small tank.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I've seen the scape and i love it. It's the photography thats blown me away this time, anyone claiming that there camera, lenses and lighting isn't good enough (like me) should take inspiration from this. It's taken with a 350D and a kit lens and his lighting was a stroke of genius. Respect Edwards!



Thanks mate, does this mean im setting to high a bench mark now?   



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Graeme
> 
> This little tank is beautiful - another stroke of genius     The photography is superb too, with really nice clean presentation - what was your lighting secret ?
> 
> Tony



Haha, my secret? Well it involved two dinning table chairs, a bit of wood, a white back ground and some editing on Photo Shop. Basically I balanced a 100cm Arcadia unit over the tank as you see it, over exposed my shots to get the bright white, chose center weight metering mode and post edited to add contrast etc. It was a bit of a faff, but it seems ok.  I dont know how I will manage on a large tank. 



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Completely in love with this scape mate.  Feckin' awesome!  Just the right combination of wood and stones.  It doesn't overpower the compact size of the cube.  I'm sure Tropica would be glad to have photos of that to advertise these little cubes



Ya never know mate, I should send it off shouldn't I?
Thanks pal.



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> This is a lovely scape Graeme.  I am very pleased to see another tank by you.



Im sure you remember my first appearance on TFF, dont you? lol

Thanks for all the kind comments, when I get back off my much needed holiday, ill get some more up to date shots to show you all.

Many thanks.


----------



## rawr (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

I forgot to mention, your aquascapes alwas look so natural. I also really like the way you always give commentary on how you've been inspired by nature, or how your aquascape represents a scene from nature - you really stand out as an aquascaper for me because of that.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Aww cheers mate. Ive always set out to do that. I love nature and everything it has to offer. Nature is the best artist to exist, everything ells is just plagiarism.

Im really made up you have picked up on that, thanks very much.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Another great nano  can't wait to get mine going soon, just purchased the light, just need a filter now 
Will have to look to your nanos and to get some inspiration


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Bit of an update.

Ive just arrived home from a great two weeks away with my girlfriend. I wasn't sure how my little cube would fair with two weeks of no maintenance, but, well its faired pretty well, nothing a water change and prune wont sort out. 

Its had no dosing, just Co2 and lighting was reduced to 5 hours.

Happy days.
















Nuff said.  8)


----------



## samc (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

oh man its right grown up. the hc is crazy  

you got a FTS?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Yeah, its doing well. 

Whats a FTS?


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Nice mate! I'm away for a week and I'm flappin about my tanks, I hope they fair as well as yours!


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

nice one, i was wondering the same about mine as im away in december for a week


----------



## samc (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

full tank shot.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Ah, got you, no, no full tanks shots, only the last one in that post. Ive just got home, so bit busy putting camping hear away etc. Ill get round to it when Ill pimp it up later in the week.

Reducing the lights and baking sure my Co2 bottles where full was a good move for me. No doubt the ADA sub did the dosing for me, good old ADA.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Ace mate   I'm starting to get worried about my 3 weeks away next month


----------



## John Starkey (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

That's some good growth Graeme,just shows how good Ada soil is,

john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Well, I get in from work and my beloved lady has decided to use what seems like half the rain forest leaving me little notes around the house - she make laugh   

Here idea of planted tank stuff, lol.





She is great, she often comes to TGM on the demo days mingling with people she has nothing in common, shes a star   She has a great sense of humour.

Cheers.


----------



## Superman (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

I must say I was impressed with the state of my nano when I returned from holiday.
I think having a good substrate helps the tank cope during weeks of no dosing.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

You're lady is one-in-a-million mate.  You're a lucky guy!

Love the 'scape too.  Classic-Edwards.

Looking forward to Sept...


----------



## John Starkey (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

G mans girlfriend the lovely Becka is my second love,next to the wife of course   ,
seriously she is one cool lady,happy days G man,

regards john


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Dam strait Johny boy, she fell for your Italian charms old boy. Still life in you yet ahy....


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Her she is. George took this picture at the last Ukaps meet at my house before George's demo at TGM. 
There was one point in the evening when it seemed like every person in the kitchen ( which was full ) had their camera out....weirdo's   

You can also see Tony ( Tonsore ) and just about make out Stue Worrels beak, lol. 




Cheers.


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

yup, she is a top girl Becca...

only problem was, shortly after that pic above was taken and the booze started ..  it all went downhill    





Sorry, Becca.  Im sure youll kill me for putting that up!


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

You're a brave man Stu.


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> You're a brave man Stu.


im dead meat now arent i


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Mate, she would go mental if she saw that, haha, love it. So not a good look for her. 

Shes nuts!!!


----------



## rawr (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Hahaa ''mossy moss moss'' love it!


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Mate, she would go mental if she saw that, haha, love it. So not a good look for her.
> 
> Shes nuts!!!


hmm, maybe you speak the truth oh wise one. I think Ill protect my man jewels from future harm (ie a kick in the nuts from Becca) by a smiley


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

I can't spot the difference between those two photos!


----------



## John Starkey (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Quality stu,I wouldn't like to be in your shoes when she gets hold you  

john


----------



## Joe Faria (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*

Hi Graeme,
Great little tank you got...congrats.

Btw, I wish my mrs could tolerate my tanks like yours


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Edwards's latest 'Worlds End'.*



			
				Joe Faria said:
			
		

> Hi Graeme,
> Great little tank you got...congrats.
> 
> Btw, I wish my mrs could tolerate my tanks like yours


she's a ledge mate, my wife couldn't handle it, oh, should i say EX wife LOL.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Aug 2009)

*'Worlds End'.Working the cube.*

Well, Its only taken me nearly 2 weeks to get around to doing anything to thins cube, so that would make it 4 weeks without a water change. Ive toped up about 3 times in that time. 
Im being honest here, there is not a spot of algae on/in this cube, the plant growth hasn't suffered for 4 weeks without dosing either. For me, this shows the true quality and benefits of ADA aqua-soil. Also, the added Tropica aqua-care and TPN+ capsules no doubt helped in this situation. I shall be doing this formula of substrate system again.

Ive knocked the easy carbo on the head, well only because I havent dosed anything at all.

Lights are still set at five hours with 11W of light.

Who says nano's are hard work???  







Ill get a post prune shot tomorrow when the water has settled down,

Cheers.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Aug 2009)

That's a great shot mate.  A master working his craft.  Your missus take that, or self-timer?

I'm with you on nanos being 'easy' too.  A decent substrate allows for so much forgiveness with dosing.  I haven't dosed NP for over a month now and growth is just fine.

Keep up the great work pal!


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Aug 2009)

great pic Greame and glad its going well.  Got some algae in mine at the mo but also getting loads of growth as im having to trim the HC and hairgrass twice a week.  

Do you find the 11w compact is better than the 20w halogen?


----------



## Superman (27 Aug 2009)

Looks good Graeme, I too agree that nano's are "easy" after you get the basics right.
The five hours of 11w will help tho, I have the same in my nano and fancy increasing it, but don't want to spoil things too much.

Keep up the good work, I'm amazed with the HC.


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Aug 2009)

Nice shot pal  

I'm with you on the nano dosing. I ran out of Easycarbo about 5 weeks ago and none of my tanks have suffered for it. Whilst away for a week they received nothing at all and i had no ill effects, the HC has done particularly well.

I have Aquasoil and old Tropica stuff underneath that.....


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Whilst away for a week they received nothing at all



from what i've seen when coming to your house it's the same when your there   kidding mate, your 90cm was lovley.  

hey Graeme  one of my fave UK scapers looking all handsome and stuff.....


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> from what i've seen when coming to your house it's the same when your there


sssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> That's a great shot mate.  A master working his craft.  Your missus take that, or self-timer?
> 
> I'm with you on nanos being 'easy' too.  A decent substrate allows for so much forgiveness with dosing.  I haven't dosed NP for over a month now and growth is just fine.
> 
> Keep up the great work pal!



Cheers mate. 

It was on self timer, laying on the floor. The nano is sat on the table you famously knocked over with what seemed like litres of red whine on, haha. The stane has gone mate, dont worry.  


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> great pic Greame and glad its going well.  Got some algae in mine at the mo but also getting loads of growth as im having to trim the HC and hairgrass twice a week.
> 
> Do you find the 11w compact is better than the 20w halogen?



Yeah, the flori is way better than the halogen, even at half the power. You can grow a few things under that halogen, but ive found some stems just dont get the right spectrum of light. HC, moss, hair grass and Rotala all did well under the halogen.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Looks good Graeme, I too agree that nano's are "easy" after you get the basics right.
> The five hours of 11w will help tho, I have the same in my nano and fancy increasing it, but don't want to spoil things too much.
> 
> Keep up the good work, I'm amazed with the HC.



Small increments is the key.


			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice shot pal
> 
> I'm with you on the nano dosing. I ran out of Easycarbo about 5 weeks ago and none of my tanks have suffered for it. Whilst away for a week they received nothing at all and i had no ill effects, the HC has done particularly well.
> 
> I have Aquasoil and old Tropica stuff underneath that.....



Shall we sod the EI and do the DC method? haha.


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww dont, you make me go all shy    haha.

Cheers guys, ill do a full tank shot later if I have the time.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TDI-line (29 Aug 2009)

Great pics G-man.  

And loving the mossy moss.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 Aug 2009)

Thanks Ed  

Heres a full tank shot post trim. Theres some rotala rotundafolia in the back right corner. The Riccardi is doing really well with the withdrawal of the easy carbo.Its like valis, it doesnt mix with carbo. Some may also find Egira densa suffers with carbo.





I might take this to the FOF, but im not sure.

Iv got the 30cm to do next week.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Aug 2009)

Working the magic, indeed....  

I particularly like the subtle and restrained hint of stems (is it _Myriophyllum mezianum_?) in the background.

I'ver never tried Riccardia.  Looks smart.

I was going to take my nano 'jungle' to the FoF too, but don't want to be embarrassed by having it next to this!!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 Aug 2009)

The Riccardia is a great pant, very terrestrial looking, but hard to get hold of at the moment.

Im disappointed with the overall colour and mono green look to the picture. When viewed by the naked eye, the contrast of green shades is quite obvious, everything stands out more. Yet I take the picture and all the plants look the same shade of green which is dull. Im not sure if its the way im shooting it, exposure, lighting, or camera settings,or its happening in my post edit software. But I know it doesnt look quite like that when viewed in person.

Any ideas what I can do to get the colours etc. to what is like for like  :?: 

Cheers.


----------



## John Starkey (30 Aug 2009)

Hi ya G man,
stunnning nano mate,I must get round to doing my other two setups,but they will have to wait until mid October,we have more holls to take yet,
see ya in two wkd dude,
john,


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Aug 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> But I know it doesnt look quite like that when viewed in person.



they never do. my latest 60 does not even look anything like it does in the images....BTW, i saw bones of the earth yesterday, and all of the other tanks @ TGM. 

the lamps nice, although its not the NAG green i was after. hey, what's up with the in store gumi?....it was covered.


----------



## James Marshall (2 Sep 2009)

The tank's looking stunning, incredible sence of scale for such a small tank.
How long do you plan to run this setup?  My nanos always look exhausted past 3-4 months.

Cheers James


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Sep 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> The Riccardia is a great pant, very terrestrial looking, but hard to get hold of at the moment.
> 
> Im disappointed with the overall colour and mono green look to the picture. When viewed by the naked eye, the contrast of green shades is quite obvious, everything stands out more. Yet I take the picture and all the plants look the same shade of green which is dull. Im not sure if its the way im shooting it, exposure, lighting, or camera settings,or its happening in my post edit software. But I know it doesnt look quite like that when viewed in person.
> 
> ...



Your tank looks great. Do not worry about the green. This looks natural.
for my last set of moss nano pictures which you can see on my flickr page i've changed a bit the contrast, sharpening (if you have photoshop use unsharp masking filter), vibrance (saturation). a bit of a contrast may would help on yours too to have a little depth of the tank.

otherwise great! love this pico


----------



## Graeme Edwards (2 Sep 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> The tank's looking stunning, incredible sence of scale for such a small tank.
> How long do you plan to run this setup?  My nanos always look exhausted past 3-4 months.
> 
> Cheers James



Thank you James. It is already 3-4 months old. Ill keep this going perhaps untill the HC has had its best, then I might do a new one. I like to try keep things going as long as I can. Depends on how busy I am at home or just want a change.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Viktor. Ive done all those things. Its definitely better than the RAW image.

Cheers.


----------



## hydrophyte (2 Sep 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> The Riccardia is a great pant, very terrestrial looking, but hard to get hold of at the moment.
> 
> Im disappointed with the overall colour and mono green look to the picture. When viewed by the naked eye, the contrast of green shades is quite obvious, everything stands out more. Yet I take the picture and all the plants look the same shade of green which is dull. Im not sure if its the way im shooting it, exposure, lighting, or camera settings,or its happening in my post edit software. But I know it doesnt look quite like that when viewed in person.
> 
> ...



I presume you had tried adjusting white balance--that has big effects on color.

Are you by chance working on a Mac? I have a lot of trouble to with color depth being lost when I format in Photoshop on my Mac. I am trying to figure it out. Macs have issues with compatibility of embedded color profiles.

Your tank is looking great by the way.



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

>


----------



## Graeme Edwards (2 Sep 2009)

Thanks very much Hydrophyte. As it happens, yeah, im running a Mac with CS3. I always edit any of my photo edits from RAW in the PS RAW edit. I find it much easier editing RAW these days than Jpg. 
Its interesting you mention its a potential problem with a Mac.

Ive asked Tony for his help with the issues I have mentioned. Hes a photo pro ( big time ) and im hoping he can shed some light on the issue. Hes a bit busy with his bundle of joy   

Ill let you know/see any changes I make.

Cheers.


----------



## myboyshay (7 Sep 2009)

Jesus....what a top class scape   

You certainly put the "nature" in Nature aquariums....great stuff!

I know I've hassled you alot for advice but that's why, your scapes are amazing mate!

Mark!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Sep 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> You certainly put the "nature" in Nature aquariums....great stuff!
> Mark!



Cheers Mark. 

You have to be careful when saying stuff like that.....Mr Amano my feel threatened, haha, 

Cheers Mark, I appreciate that


----------



## TBRO (7 Sep 2009)

Really nice, you make such a big scene in a tiny space. Do you think you could acheive such tight growth with off the shelf aqua cube? or is the extra light, CO2 etc essential ? Congratulations T


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Sep 2009)

TBRO said:
			
		

> Do you think you could achieve such tight growth with off the shelf aqua cube? or is the extra light, CO2 etc. essential ? Congratulations T



I really doubt it. I had to add a different bulb to fit into the standard light that came with it. Then, after that Co2 was a must. Growing under halogen was tough, with only a hand full of plants able to grow under the poor light spectrum. This latest is using a Solaris 11W PC tube, which is much much better. The JBL nano lights would be a great choice. Forget the arcadia over the cube, it just wouldn't go.

This was grown under a higher rated bulb than the standard that came with it.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3884&hilit=Shakkie

Cheers.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 May 2012)

Hi, Thanks for bring this back out of the archives. I had forgotten all about this little scape. 

Cheers.


----------

